# SS 06.05.17 - Mozart #33



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 33 in Bb major, K. 319 

1. Allegro assai
2. Andante moderato
3. Menuetto
4. Finale: Allegro assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The weekend is here again and it's time for another symphony. This weekend is the *200th Saturday Symphony *so I hope everyone will grab a recording and join in.

I'll be listening to:









Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic

I will probably also give this one a spin:









Sir Neville Marriner/The Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with this one.
Riccardo Muti with the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll give Jaap ter Linder and the Mozart Academie Amsterdam a spin for the 200 milestone.


----------



## Knight769 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Mozart Symphony 40 & 41*









I will try Mozart in Vienna!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Knight769 said:


> View attachment 94119
> 
> 
> I will try Mozart in Vienna!


You'll want to listen to Symphony #33 though, not 40 & 41 for the Saturday Symphony Listening Club


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll be listening to George Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra on Columbia lp.









Done>>>In a lighter vein than most of the composer's later, more popular symphonies, the 33rd is given a most engaging performance by Szell and the Clevelanders.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy 200th! I'll go with Hogwood and The Academy of Ancient Music for a nice HIP experience.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Well all right then, I'll join in. No 33 is a guarantee for pleasant music listening. 
Err, I will pick the English Chamber Orchestra with Jeffrey Tate (EMI).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mozart*: Symphony 33, w. ASMF/Marriner. Recorded 1990 at Abbey Road Studios. Recording Engineer: Mark Vigars.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Some big band Mozart for me


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2017)

Mozart with Otto Klemperer,I like these recordings.I could also choose Marriner ( Philips) ,Böhm (Berliner) Hogwood,Tate or Jaap ter Linden but Klemperer it shall be for tomorrow.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Knight769 said:


> View attachment 94119
> 
> 
> I will try Mozart in Vienna!





realdealblues said:


> You'll want to listen to Symphony #33 though, not 40 & 41 for the Saturday Symphony Listening Club


Oh dear.

Comfort ye, you could still try this one:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I will be listening!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marc said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Comfort ye, you could still try this one:


Not so bad at all.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

*George Szell*


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

This showed up on my YouTube subscriptions about a month ago. Personally I really like this interpretation.

I don't own the recording which I believe it's unattainable through Amazon, so I'll be listening through YouTube this week.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Traverso said:


> Mozart with Otto Klemperer,I like these recordings.I could also choose Marriner ( Philips) ,Böhm (Berliner) Hogwood,Tate or Jaap ter Linden but Klemperer it shall be for tomorrow.


Will listen Otto also via Deezer


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Gardiner and the English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

Karajan from the symphony edition.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good turn out realdealblues this time, and various taste / choices.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have versions of Symphony No.33 by Marriner / ASMF and by Krips / Concertgebouw.

Will listen to Krips.


----------

